
Andrew Ng – Announcing the AI Fund: Building Transformative AI Companies - Osiris30
https://medium.com/@andrewng/announcing-the-ai-fund-building-transformative-ai-companies-55c008663072
======
brudgers
Discussion of news,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16271612](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16271612)

